# Networking >  networking basics

## santa_benu

what is breaking up Collision domain?

----------


## deepasree

hi friend..

A collision domain is a physical network segment where data packets can "collide" with one another for being sent on a shared medium, in particular in the Ethernet networking protocol. This is an Ethernet term used to describe a network scenario wherein one particular device sends a packet on a network segment, forcing every other device on that same segment to pay attention to it.

A group of Ethernet or Fast Ethernet devices in a CSMA/CD LAN that are connected by repeaters and compete for access on the network. This situation is typically found in a hub environment where each host segment connects to a hub that represents only one collision domain and only one broadcast domain. Only one device in the collision domain may transmit at any one time, and the other devices in the domain listen to the network in order to avoid data collisions. Collisions decrease network efficiency; if two devices transmit simultaneously, a collision occurs, and both devices must retransmit at a later time.

The basic strategy goes like this:

A computer listens on the cable to see if another computer is transmitting, which is indicated by a voltage change on the cable. If busy, the computer waits and listens. 
When the cable is not busy, a computer attempts to transmit. 
Another computer may attempt to transmit at the same time, which causes a collision. 
Both computers that attempted to transmit must back off, wait a random period of time, and then attempt to transmit again. 
Computers on the network detect collisions by looking for abnormally changing voltages. Signals from multiple systems overlap and distort one another. Overlapping signals will push the voltage above the allowable limit. This is detected by attached computers, which reject the corrupted frames (called runts).

Thanks
Deepasree

----------


## dinesh_boora

> what is breaking up Collision domain?


in ethernet the network area with in which frames that have collided are propagated is called a collision domain

----------

